# Can I start another face mask thread?



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

I've read a ton of threads here about face protection but I wanted to look at things from another angle-

Looks like lots of people recommend the UA hood, the NXTZ tubes, or the Ride Qi mask - but for *certain *not a bandanna because then you'll be these wannabe gangster kids with frozen snot.. 

Where I live most days aren't super cold, so I don't think I need something fleeced, or as warm as a UA hood would offer - looking to prevent goggle tan, a bit of warmth, and wind protection. But I also want to be able to drink easily - so are bandannas really that bad? :laugh: Seems like the NXTZ single layer bandanna made of non-freezing material with a Velcro strap would be a good solution and could just lift up the bottom and sip. I guess I'm just wondering how easy it is to drink with all these other hoods and tubes etc... seems like you'd have to readjust it every time you take a sip..

Thanks for input, don't want to waste money getting junk that'd be annoying..


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I actually have a fairly cheap Burton bandana, similar to this: Burton Mens Bandito True Black | SnowShack.com that was an impulse buy at a local shop. With the printed texture on it I didn't notice until after I bought it that it was just cotton, except for a partial fleece lining at the upper parts where it touches your face. I was immediately skeptical that the cotton would be awful, but I have to say it surprised me at how well it works. While the cotton does ice up quickly, it is really just the lower part where your breath hits it and this actually serves to make it more wind-resistant as well as holding its shape. I found it stays off of my face, except where the fleece keeps things toasty, and it still blocks snow and wind quite effectively. Also, I tend to fog goggles easily and this excels at preventing that since it is open at the bottom. In fact, this is my favorite for that reason alone, though the only others I've used are a fleece neck gaiter and a Seirus Innovation neoprene mask (which fogs the worst for me). Of course, it does have its limits; I wouldn't recommend it for serious expeditions, bitter windchills, or waist-deep pow, but for resort riding in falling snow or typical cold/windy lift rides it does quite well. Really, this thing is so simple that if you can sew at all you could make your own out of a cheap bandana and a scrap of fleece, but it is also cheap anyway and probably not worth the effort.

Here it is in action (disclaimer: boring riding intended for family/friends viewing):


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

I wear pterryclavas and coal clavas. You are able to pull the eye section down under your chin if you'd like, so drinking isn't a problem. I don't care for wearing bandanas, but that's just my preference.


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

Check out these companies for rad masks by rider owned companies:

-AIRHOLE

-COAL

-AIRBLASTER


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

under armour ones are great. they have them at dicks sporting goods for like 9 bucks. you can wear it like 4 or 5 different ways.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool, thx for the replies..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

needle, thread, bandana, fleece


----------



## dakotaspeir (Nov 28, 2010)

Dakine Balaclava. I like it better than my Ua hood. Bottoms fleece and the top is the UA material


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My opinion (and a few others) on the Under Armour face mask - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...262-under-armour-face-mask-not-impressed.html


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

The dakine setup looks good! Are those E2s? I couldn't get E2s to fit with my Bern Carbon- just a tad too tall, ended up with Smith I/Os. Anyhow- with a hood setup like that it looks warm but difficult to drink- maybe airhole would have the best solution for a camelbak- if the tube could fit in the mouth hole..


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Definitely just bought myself the shark standard mask. Coolest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## dakotaspeir (Nov 28, 2010)

ScottVD said:


> The dakine setup looks good! Are those E2s? I couldn't get E2s to fit with my Bern Carbon- just a tad too tall, ended up with Smith I/Os. Anyhow- with a hood setup like that it looks warm but difficult to drink- maybe airhole would have the best solution for a camelbak- if the tube could fit in the mouth hole..


Yup those are eg2s. Its a tight tight fit lol


----------

